# Pictures from my party!



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The party on Saturday night went really well, even though I was still working when people showed up. Everyone seemed to have a good time and the decorations (I think) looked great! Check out my pictures!

http://s143.photobucket.com/albums/r124/rikkialittle/Halloween%202007/Halloween%20Party%202007/


----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

Everything looks great, Rikki!
And I think it was you that I stole the gravestone award idea from! Thanks -- they aren't as good as yours, but they were a hit regardless! I plan to post pics of my party soon -- you'll see my version there. 
I love leon!


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

you have a headless harry!!!!! sweet.


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

Where did you get the cool Coffin bags?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I ordered the bags from Oriental Trading and found some black tissue paper at Garden Ridge. I think they looked really good and should have enough left over for several more parties.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

love the mausoleum too!!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

love the pictures,thanks for sharing!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Great pics! Couple of your guests were dressed the same as a couple of mine. One was the EXACT same costume, girl in the red/black hearts thing.

Nice to see someone dressed as Peyton manning too, GO COLTS!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Good job! I love your costumes (Sin City Rocks!)


----------



## diggsd39 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Nice Job*

Really enjoy your pics...till next year!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Loved your pics! The Pez dispenser costume would have gotten my vote for most original too...very cute! The award bags were awesome, and all the decor was great. Looks like everyone had a good time too!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys!

A funny story from my party that I had forgotten about until tonight:
I'm sure you've all heard the reports about some electronic devices being confused about the time change. The clock in my gym happened to be one of those devices. We were all standing around and someone said, "Is is 4 already!" 
"No, it's only 3." 
"But the clock says 4." 
"Look at the second hand!!!" 
"Holy crap, it's possessed!"
The second hand was spinning as fast as it could go trying to get to the "right" time (the hands only turn forward). Everyone was freaking out and it bothered one guy so bad that he took the clock down and took the batteries out! So the belated time change gave me a great prop that I didn't even know I had!


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

fun party!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

ok, i know this is an old post, but rikki, i recognize you as some one on a friends myspace page. that's cool. maybe i'll see ya around lex sometime!


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool pics, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Love your photo thing that the guests posed in...where did you get it...or did you make it? We do a fear free day and have kids over before halloween...I really want something for them to take pictures in next year.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hacknslash said:


> Love your photo thing that the guests posed in...where did you get it...or did you make it? We do a fear free day and have kids over before halloween...I really want something for them to take pictures in next year.


I bought it at Party City for $35 two years ago. They had it again this past year. I was hoping for a different one but no dice.


----------

